# attitude is the way to grow



## alshuray1 (Apr 29, 2009)

just got my beans from attitude 
upstate and the free 5 g 13
honestly i ordered on friday 
and they already got here today

cant complain


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2009)

Good news.  I plan on ordering through them next time.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 30, 2009)

hi there alshuray which beans did you get ?.. any speed queens c/o mandala by chance ! take care !


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 12, 2009)

Got another Attitude order in, took a week. Everything perfect, even a extra seed in a bag of ten. I got the 5 G13 thais for free again. My order was KC BRains Danky Doodle, and Northern Lights Special. Going for the gusto this time, we want poundage.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 12, 2009)

where are they based? and do they ship to the US?


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 13, 2009)

They are in England and yes they ship to the us, I've had no problems with the shipping, it's great.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 13, 2009)

ok thank you, i plan on placing an order soon! maybe some Shaman!?


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 13, 2009)

Do they require the same info on the card as where they are shipping? And I'm confused I just went to walmart. Am I suppose 2get the visa gift card or the prepaid reloadable card? I'm lost


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 13, 2009)

I got the green dot one from wally world. You can load it and reload it and it works out of the country after you recieve the permanant card. You don't have to have the same address on the card that the beans are to be sent to. I've since used a regular credit card, works the same. You statement will read "Attitude Gifts".


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 13, 2009)

Do they require the same info on the card as where they are shipping? And I'm confused I just went to walmart. Am I suppose 2get the visa gift card or the prepaid reloadable card? I'm lost


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 13, 2009)

i just ordered 10 satori beans from mandala thru them. got a free quicksilver auto feminized. how did you get 5 free seeds? you buy tons of kc?

im weary about KC. ive been told he was an old great, but ive also been told 10 seeds will yield 10 diff pheno's, 3 sexes, and a bowling ball. i wanna get down on some mango but when i google search i get the impression they have fly by night genetics and wouldn't know what back breeding was if you have them a print out.

Still, i almost bought them until i saw how cheap mandala beans were.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 13, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> i just ordered 10 satori beans from mandala thru them. got a free quicksilver auto feminized. how did you get 5 free seeds? you buy tons of kc?
> 
> im weary about KC. ive been told he was an old great, but ive also been told 10 seeds will yield 10 diff pheno's, 3 sexes, and a bowling ball. i wanna get down on some mango but when i google search i get the impression they have fly by night genetics and wouldn't know what back breeding was if you have them a print out.
> 
> Still, i almost bought them until i saw how cheap mandala beans were.


 Are you sure your talking about Attitude? They give free beans with each order, but it changes every month, last month was 5 free Thai super skunks from G13. This month it's something else, blue venum I guess it is.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 13, 2009)

yea. in the last week ive seen 3 kinds. lemon skunk, blue venom, and what i got, quicksilver autoflowering feminized. but i was only given one bean, where as you were given 5. two bags of KC costs about the same as one bag of mandala so did OP buy like 30 seeds of seach KC brand or was it just cuz of the random seed that day that it was 5?


----------



## lordhighlama (May 13, 2009)

we'll I placed my first order with attitude last Thursday and bought Nirvana Northern Lights and Mandala Satori.  Used the free t-shirt method haven't seen anything yet but they were very quick to send order confirmation and tracking.

Although on the subject of tracking can anyone fill me in with how there tracking system works.  They say that they won't notify you when the package ships... so this is what I see at the tracking sites.



> AT THE ROYAL POST WEB PAGE
> 
> Your item, posted on 08/05/09 has been passed to the overseas postal service for delivery in UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.


 


> AT USPS WEB PAGE
> 
> Status: Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.


 
I've heard that once the package is in the US the tracking doesn't work anymore is this true?


----------



## alshuray1 (May 13, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> hi there alshuray which beans did you get ?.. any speed queens c/o mandala by chance ! take care !



sorry dude only barney's blue cheese and the free 5 g13 seeds
this was just a tester will be dropping coin in a few weeks 
ill keep u posted


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 13, 2009)

its been almost 24hrs since they charged me. no email. time for an email of y own i guess.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 13, 2009)

Don't panic, you'll get them beans. I looked at the tracking several times a day to see the progress, but not until delivery did it update showing the dates and where it was. Lordhighlama I think yours will arrive on friday if it goes like it did for me.


----------



## astrobud (May 13, 2009)

ive had 2 orders w/ tude, no problems at all


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 13, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> ive had 2 orders w/ tude, no problems at all


 
I second that.


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Don't panic, you'll get them beans. I looked at the tracking several times a day to see the progress, but not until delivery did it update showing the dates and where it was. Lordhighlama I think yours will arrive on friday if it goes like it did for me.


 
Ya, no need to panic lotek,, I got home from work last night and there they were waiting for me :hubba:  Everything looked good and I got my two freebie beans also.  But like sherwood said tracking doesn't update until the package arrives.  That's what I noticed at least!


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 14, 2009)

im not worried! i know they are good people. i actually found this site via looking them up on google aaaages ago. its not the tracking number, they just plain haven't emailed me at all even tho i was charged. i did email them tho and still haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 14, 2009)

like i thought, all my fault 

"Hi there

I have updated your email as there was a typo and resent your emails."


----------



## lordhighlama (May 14, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> like i thought, all my fault
> 
> "Hi there
> 
> I have updated your email as there was a typo and resent your emails."


 
Oops... so did you get the confirmation after they fixed your e-mail address?


----------



## uptosumpn (May 14, 2009)

there the best...took 6 days incl weekends to get to me in the S.E. part of U.S.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 14, 2009)

I almost went with attitude but went with 
hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/
instead.  Got my beans in the US in 10 business days, you can order any number of seeds all the way down to singles so you don't have to buy 10 packs, they ship to you in the actual manufacturer's container so you know you are getting legit seeds (mine arrived still sealed), they reship your order for free if it doesn't arrive for any reason, and they represent 23 different breeders.  I was really happy with them.


----------



## Raidernation (May 25, 2009)

Has any one tried the og kush,are they for real?Or is that a joke.
Also do they ship to the states?
And what would you recommend as far as potency and yeild is concerned in a flood table sog setup single colas


----------



## mrkingford (May 25, 2009)

i ordered from attitude last week, since its a holiday im still waiting.
I ordered 10 poison dwarf auto flowering seeds and recieved 1 free quicksilver feminised seed.
i hope i get them tommorrow.


----------



## alshuray1 (May 25, 2009)

once i figure out heating issues 
going shopping at the attitude mall
i have not decided yet what to get 
but im gonna stuck up 
i always give them my business
ATTITUDE the way to grow


----------



## Raidernation (May 25, 2009)

i want to get the og kush but they say 
"The legends of legends is finally in seed form. The OG Kush was formally a clone only strain."
i havnt heard otherwise but anybody think this is true?


----------



## hellaherbsman (May 25, 2009)

i also ordered the poison dwarfs last week and im still waiting do to the holiday,but this will be my third order from attitude and still no prob.im from somewhere in pa. thay ship from great brintin and still it was under a week 4 shipping.so if anyone is indicive on where to order from deff go attitude.o and type in 420 as a cupon code and ull get a discount.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (May 29, 2009)

w/o posting too much info for LEO (maybe PM me) did you have em shipped to a PO box or what? i get the pre-paid card thing, but other than just having a friend to have them shipped to where/how else would you do it?  just curious-for purely academic reasons of course.


----------



## mrkingford (May 29, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> w/o posting too much info for LEO (maybe PM me) did you have em shipped to a PO box or what? i get the pre-paid card thing, but other than just having a friend to have them shipped to where/how else would you do it? just curious-for purely academic reasons of course.


 
I recieved my order from attitude on tuesday. It only took 8 days and that was including sat, sun and mermorial day monday.

They came EXTREMLY discreet. I would'nt worry. Plus i used my credit card and it was billed EXTREMLY discreet!
No different than a store purchase.
I'm sure there's no "G-MEN" waiting to bust you, lol.
Hope this helps, good luck and peace.

P.S. i'm starting my grow journal later today with these seeds, they all have germiniated in water and i'm getting ready to plant them.

I'll take pics and post them with the journal.


----------



## tcbud (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for this thread, I want to order some seeds and was not happy with what I got last time I ordered seeds.  I am gonna try attitude and the world wide too.....not till after the plants I have are done tho.


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 29, 2009)

hahaha i love my shirt!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 29, 2009)

What shirt did you get? I got a spider pig one and a YMOTO one. No idea what a YMOTO is, loving the spider pig though.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 29, 2009)

haha i got sex panther


----------



## lordhighlama (May 29, 2009)

I got sex panther also
I want the spider pig.
guess I gotta go order more beans lol


----------



## 420benny (May 29, 2009)

As far as the amount of freebies, it is relative to how much you spend. The more you order, the more they thank you with gifts. Works for me and I will order from them again, no question.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 29, 2009)

Right, and it's a new set of beans each month. Last mosnth the first freebie was 5 free thai skunks, evrything else was singles and femmed. This month has some fun looking freebies, I tell you I am addicted to these guys. The anticipation is crazy because it takes months after recieving the beans to see what the weed is really like. Especially if you buy beans that don't show any pics of the plants and buds they turn into. And the autos they sell are so tempting because there is less waiting for the end result. I wish a free sample of bud came with every order, that way you could have an idea of what your gonna get.


----------



## davidbl769 (May 30, 2009)

can someone post attitudes link please. i keep getting a pop up blocker and it's not pulling up. thanks


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 30, 2009)

HAZA!!! great idea sherwood lmao. 5 out of 5 satori beans i planted shot a taproot all at the same time, about 24hrs soaked and 36hrs in paper towel.


----------

